

Are web mapping tools stagnating? - cilantro
http://geocentered.com/questions/4/are-web-mapping-tools-stagnating

======
cilantro
As an aside, what does everyone think of my new StackExchange site? I'm rather
surprised that there wasn't one already for this topic, so I set one up. I
have no clue wtf I'm doing when it comes to building a community, so any tips
are appreciated.

